# Anyone have an Akeda dovetail jig for sale?



## vgraves (Mar 8, 2013)

Every so often I think I'd like to have a dovetail jig, and I look around to see if there's any Akeda jigs for sale. After a bit of looking without success, the itch goes away and I forget about it. Well, I now have a need to build a few drawers, so I thought it might be easier to just ask if anyone has an Akeda on the shelf collecting dust that they'd be willing to sell.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

OK, I'll kick this off in true LJ style by asking why you specifically want the Akeda.

Describe the drawers you are building. Are they ordinary drawer boxes with false fronts (or even integral fronts, rabbeted or not)? If so, the Porter Cable 4210 will let you knock those out in no time, but with fixed spacing. If you want a nicer look with variable spacing, the Leigh will do that quite well.

I know there was a bunch of hype about the Akeda being the best thing since sliced bread, but I've had my Leigh for 20+ years, upgrading with the latest options, and for my money, it's pretty awesome. Plus, it's still available, unlike the Akeda.

I have both the Leigh and 4210, and use both depending on the situation.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I would stick with the *Leigh*, for the reasons Rich noted, they are still around and you can get parts or accessories as needed. Based on what you wrote I am guessing you do not have one but want to expand your skillset. Two schools of thought, we could go *Bandit571*'s way and cut by hand. Or you could get a cheap one from HF and play with it and see is it something you really want to get into. Sure not the greatest tool but it does work, have one and yes I do use it from time to time. I also cut them by hand. Certainly no master of the skillset but they hold together and look good.

Think of it like this, you learned to CRAWL 1st, then walk, then run. Some people are overachievers and run marathons / triathlons and such. *(Not me)*


----------



## vgraves (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input. For this particular project I'll be constructing integral fronts. It's for some shop cabinets, so I'm more interested in learning than in having nice looking joints.

I admittedly speak from a lack of experience, and I haven't really looked into what's available today. I don't expect to regularly do dovetails, and my main desire in choosing a jig is that it provide some variable spacing and that it should be simple enough to set up and use such that I don't have to go digging out the instruction manual every time I try to use it. From the reviews I've read, the Akeda was much simpler to use, maybe less finicky. But if today's Leigh's are also straightforward to use, then I would be open to one. But that's not the impression I got from the jigs available when the Akeda's were made, based on reviews from people who used both.


----------



## Pumpsie (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a 16 inch Akeda dovetail jig for sale. Makes excellent dovetails. With a great dust system


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive got the pc4210 with the dust collection attachment,works great for my needs.


----------



## vgraves (Mar 8, 2013)

> I have a 16 inch Akeda dovetail jig for sale. Makes excellent dovetails. With a great dust system
> 
> - Pumpsie


Thanks. I've found one and am in discussions with the seller. If that falls through, I'll get back with you.


----------

